

Linguist explains grammar of doge. Wow. - bgruber
http://the-toast.net/2014/02/06/linguist-explains-grammar-doge-wow/

======
davidw
At least he was good enough to point out the poor rulers of the Serenissima
Repubblica di Venezia, who are probably rolling in their graves.

